# lemmi or unitune tweaks on awe giac stage 3 tune



## staysixsixsixkid (Jan 25, 2006)

im not very familiar with tuning at all, any out there know what tweaks i should do to my tune to sqeeze some more power out i knwo evilempire has awe tweaked, i was jut wondering if anyknow knowledgeable with everything could maybe gimme some values to try with my car: 

i have the newest awe stage 3 software, 
awe turbo kit 
awe twin 1 exhaust 
awe downpipes 
awe intercoolers 
93 and 100+ tune with the electronic boost contorller that lets me go up to 25 psi 

but i was reading if i add a lil timing and change a few tings i can get aorund 400whp on 93 
so any of you tuning gurus wana help me out with some possible changs to make 
it would be greatly appreaciated,, 
i know that im gonna have to tweak n log n stuff but i just want some values to start off with thne go with there


----------

